# Chuck Palahniuk



## DonovanMD (Apr 6, 2005)

I didnt see a Chuck thread on the first few pages. Anyone read of any of his books. Fight Club being the most well know, but not as good as Survivor or especially Choke, in my opinion.

He has a style I wish I could emulate without coming off as a seedy hack wannabe. One of the best new writers out there.


----------



## gohn67 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hehe! I've been reading alot of his stuff lately.  He is so freaking awesome.  

I've read Survivor which is the best one I read so far, Lullaby, didnt like this as much and am currently reading Choke, which is great, but not as good as Survivor.  

I think the best scene he's written is the one in Choke where he sets up the fake rape with this one chik cant remember her name.  But that was pure genious.

I find myself wanting to emulate his style too, but not be a clone also.  

I am actually going to write a piece that is similar in style and see if I can tweak it with my stlye.


----------



## DonovanMD (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the scene in Choke where all the old folks are the nut house are coming up to the main character and he's pretending to be whoever they despise. 

Every line he writes sounds like pure genius though, I love it. Even the simplest lines are strung with the funniest metaphors.


----------



## Saponification (Apr 6, 2005)

Palahniuk is a god. I can't wait for _Haunted._

If you like Chuck Palahniuk, may I suggest the following authors:

Bret Easton Ellis
Douglas Coupland
Alex Garland
DBC Pierre
Nick Hornby
Irvine Welsh
Nick Walker


----------



## stereomuse (Apr 6, 2005)

I've been planning on reading him....

_Fight Club_ is one of my favorite movies


----------



## Saponification (Apr 6, 2005)

The book's way nastier and a lot funnier for it. It's the best book ever.


----------



## gohn67 (Apr 9, 2005)

Saponificaiton,

Do you know what Haunted is going to be about?  I hope its not about Ghosts though.


----------



## Saponification (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah, I know what _Haunted_ is about. It's about a group of writers who go on a retreat. There's no connections with the outside world. It's all to do with a reality television show as well, I think.

But anyway, they have to tell stories. Horror stories, essentially. But they're very much Palahniuk stories - so there will be a swag of public masturbation stories and the like.

It's out at the start of May in the US, whereas the UK gets it at the start of June. I'm not sure when it's released in Australia, but if it takes too long I'll order it from the UK.

So far, one story has been released - _Guts_. This is a story that has made more than fifty people faint at readings. Enjoy.

http://www.chuckpalahniuk.net/books/haunted/guts.php


----------



## gohn67 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sweet, thanks for the info and link Saponifcation.  I am definitly going to get the book when it comes out.  I still need to read FIght CLub though.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 10, 2005)

That's fucked up. Not true, fortunately, as it wouldn't happen like that in real life.


----------



## gohn67 (Apr 10, 2005)

I agree it is fucked up, but really funny somehow.


----------



## Saponification (Apr 10, 2005)

It's the best short story ever. From what I know there are a couple of stories that are "worse" in _Haunted_. I can't wait.


----------



## Anarkos (Apr 20, 2005)

Hmm, Sap seems to crop up wherever Palahniuk is mentioned.  It's infallible.

I wish I could stop ripping off his style of narration.


----------



## Saponification (Apr 20, 2005)

Wait until _Haunted_ is released, Anarkos.


----------



## Anarkos (Apr 20, 2005)

With baited breath...


----------



## applesweet (May 15, 2005)

I've never been really..crazy about anyone famous. Not pop stars, not guitarists, not it girls or handsome young actors. And then I read Chuck Palahniuk and I lost it. I have all of his books, three of them autographed (although I've never met the guy...) and have sent him numerous letters. Chuck Palahniuk is..just brilliant. 
I'm just going to shut up, my words get all squishy and clumsy when I try to talk about him.


----------

